

Google-based Ranking of American Computer Science and Engineering Departments - vlad
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/rank.html

======
pchristensen
This guy isn't serious - look at these quotes:

"Given this data, we now compute our own, novel AverageRankX statistic, which
simply averages the above two tables and ignores virtually all other data, in
what some have called a "useless" and others a "flat out wrong" statistical
method:"

"Other schools are about in the right place. This point is especially true if
you (1) ignore some results and (2) play with the data in an odd and unsound
manner, using (for example) the much-maligned AverageRankX algorithm."

" Future Work: In the future, we plan to conduct other searches, using
advanced Google features such as quotes around the search terms and the OR
keyword. We also hope to automate this process even further, thus eliminating
the need to type up a report or even look at this web page again."

------
sanj
I think a more interesting ranking might be Google's hiring practices/biases.

------
jraines
Methodology: Typed the following terms into Google . . .

I smell a grant!

------
asdf333
where is mit?

